# DIY Wheel Refurb



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im considering trying to refurb my wheels, Im sure i seen a guide on here but cant find it. Could someone point me in the right direction please?:thumb:


----------



## mrwall (Jan 31, 2011)

LINK

this any good?

[not off this site hope I not breaking any rules if I am just delete]


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Heres one I remember from on DW,there have been a few though.
I remember emailing the link to a friend who was planning to do the wheels on his Golf.He's soft though and got them done professionally.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Ill post a link to my thread on ccuk which you might find some usefull info on. Let me know if you need any advise


http://www.corsa-c.co.uk/forum/show...NIQUE-PROJECT-THREAD-**LOOK**-(very-pic-heavy)


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the links, There was a really good one on here which i was going to follow. Had a quick scan of the links and look good so will have a proper look in a wee while.

Jamie, Yours look amazing!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe mine could help you too..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=198550&highlight=wheels+seats

:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> maybe mine could help you too..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=198550&highlight=wheels+seats
> 
> :thumb:


Another good one, Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Here you go, thought I would add mine as well !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117662


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

raitkens83 said:


> Thanks for the links, There was a really good one on here which i was going to follow. Had a quick scan of the links and look good so will have a proper look in a wee while.
> 
> Jamie, Yours look amazing!


Thanks mate 

That thread wasnt intended to act as a tutorial but there are plenty of pics in there showing the processes. So if you need any advice on materials like sand paper and such just ask.


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

I did a DIY wheel referb about a year ago. I used 5 rattle cans of wheel paint(2 primer, 2 base, 1 clear coat each 3-4 thin layers). It took four days and really I should of done more sanding. It was exhausting, so much sanding. I put on 4 layers of clear lacquer. It looked amazing for six months, then I started little defects. A year later and the brake dust has started to eat into the base coat and primer. Its what I expected really. I could use a touch ups, but I might as well do the whole thing. I wash my car weekly or bi weekly. I don't drive much, but do some canyon carving with my old benz. I put 3m performance sealant on them once a month or once every two months.

before photos

















After 

















yesterday, I took photos because I was trying meg new endurance gel. a little to shinny for my taste. I'm still happy about how my wheels look and its nice having paint flecks. 
front wheel, if you zoom in there are darker spots, you can see where the paint has worn away.








rear wheel, sorry left some sealnt on the tire









Note I live in California and there is no snow where I live. The car use to live in seattle with lots of rain and snow. I drove maybe 8k miles last year. The odometer is broken.

If your gonna paint it yourself, a rattle can does an ok job, but doesn't seem to last. consider power coating, it cost a bit of money but you can do it yourself. not sure how else to have a long lasting paint finish.


----------

